# Main Salmon flows



## erikian223 (Mar 21, 2018)

hey everyone, 
which gage do i look at to get a good idea of the flows for the main salmon?


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

erikian223 said:


> hey everyone,
> which gage do i look at to get a good idea of the flows for the main salmon?



For reference, American Whitewater uses the USGS gauge at Whitebird: 

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/id/nwis/uv/?site_no=13317000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

call 208-865-2700 for the level at corn creek.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*levels*

Add the middle fork at the lodge to the main at shoup.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=13307000

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?13309220


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

swiftwater15 said:


> Add the middle fork at the lodge to the main at shoup.
> 
> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=13307000
> 
> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?13309220


You want to add the mfs at the confluence to shoup not the lodge.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Then use this for cfs to height.


----------



## Sparkitup911 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just got off of the main. Elkhorn and mallard were nearly non existent. It was 4.2 according to the posting at buckskin bills two days ago. We started at 3.8 on the 17th @corn creek. There was a lot of rain though


----------

